# Ajout de films sur Ipad via iTunes ?



## bertol65 (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaite ajouter des films au format mp4 sur mon iPad.
1° Seront lisibles sur mon iPad ?
2° Où seront ils sur mon ipad ? dans iTunes ou dans Vidéos ?
3° Comment fait on ?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite ajouter des films au format mp4 sur mon iPad.
> 1° Seront lisibles sur mon iPad ?
> 2° Où seront ils sur mon ipad ? dans iTunes ou dans Vidéos ?
> 3° Comment fait on ?
> Merci



Bonjour,



bertol65 a dit:


> 1° Seront lisibles sur mon iPad ?



Oui (au besoin tu les réenregistrent en MP4 avec le lecteur QuickTime ou autre application capable de réaliser l'opération).



bertol65 a dit:


> 2° Où seront ils sur mon ipad ? dans iTunes ou dans Vidéos ?



Dans Vidéos (iTunes ne sert qu'à acheter des contenus multimédias).



bertol65 a dit:


> 3° Comment fait on ?



1) Tu importes tes films dans iTunes (un glisser-déposer des fichiers sur l'icône d'iTunes dans le Dock suffit).

2) Tu connectes ton iPad à ton Mac et tu lances iTunes.

3) Dans iTunes tu sélectionnes ton iPad. Dans les paramètres de synchronisation tu vas sur "Films" et tu sélectionnes les vidéos à transférer. Tu lances la synchronisation et une fois que c'est fait tes vidéos sont sur ton iPad.


----------



## bertol65 (18 Août 2013)

Merci. Opération réalisée.
Mais lorsque le ipad n'est pas branché à quoi sert de cocher les films, les livres ou les morceaux dans la bibliothèque itunes puisqu'il faut les cocher dans ipad pour les y mettre ?
Je ne vois pas à quoi sert le cochage dans itunes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> Merci. Opération réalisée.
> Mais lorsque le ipad n'est pas branché à quoi sert de cocher les films, les livres ou les morceaux dans la bibliothèque itunes puisqu'il faut les cocher dans ipad pour les y mettre ?
> Je ne vois pas à quoi sert le cochage dans itunes !



C'est dans iTunes, dans les paramètres de synchronisation de l'iPad que tu choisis ce que tu veux mettre sur ton iPad et qui vient de ton Mac.

L'autre possibilité est de télécharger directement sur l'iPad et à la synchro suivante c'est transféré sur le Mac.


----------

